# 2 16oz ziwipeak venison and fish free to anyone who wants it



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 2 16oz ziwipeak venison and fish, unopened, best by August 2018. Been buying them from Amazon.com. I tried to return and they issued me a refund and I don't need to send it back.

ZiwiPeak Venison & Fish Dog Cuisine (16 oz.) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IVEIHKM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.LroAbPWZJXYQ

Hershey is now on a gastrointestinal low fat diet so I wouldn't be feeding her this anymore.

Let me know if you want it. I'll just need payment for shipping via paypal and we'll be good.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

